# doctor 1 or doctor 2?



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

So, I got my diagnosis about 10 days ago and also had my second opinion this week.

Doctor 1 I've seen before and she's nice enough but I don't like that she told me that seeing an opthamologist was a waste of time. Also, she "educated" me a little bit but not very much. I do like her nurse and PA. For follow ups, you see her or her PA and then they do bloodwork and you get a call with results after they get them (I don't love this b/c you end up talking to the nurse and not the doctor). She did know about taking Selenium to help with the eye symptoms.

Doctor 2...very informative. Seems knowledgable. Spent time educating me (an okay manner). But his office people are really cold. The PA is just really not personable and this is who returns phone calls, you see at some follow up, etc. I just don't like them. He sends you for follow up blood work before you come back to his office. So when you go for your appts he can go over the bloodwork with you then.

I have to decide who I'm going back to for my follow up and for questions (like today with the heartburn on the Tapazole). I don't know how to decide. Is it more important that the doctor be a little more informed or is it more important to like the people who work there?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you able to email doctor #2? If not, I'd still lean toward doctor #2, and ask him the best way to have contact with him.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Can I ask why Dr. 2? When I called and left a message the only option was to leave a message for his PA (not for him directly). She did call me back but was very aloof and just said she'd pass my question on to the Dr. I'm going to be very upset if nobody gets back to me today after she returned my call with no information.

UPDATE...the doctor just called me. He said he didn't think the heartburn was from the medication. He said he thought it was from the thyroid. Even after I told him that it didn't happen until I started the meds. He just said to take Prilosec and keep taking the meds.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

He could be right, your thyroid may be "rebelling" a bit as you started the meds and it may take a while to quiet down. When I'm hyper, I have wicked heartburn and it doesn't go away until my levels calm down. I had success with Prevacid but I've heard Prilosec is great, too.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

That's so interesting! Thank you jenny v xoxo


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Doctor #3

You have a dilemma here because your doctor is ultimately in charge of your care.

If the doctor is aloof but the PA is good - the doctor will still control your care.

While the PA being bad and the doctor being good is a better choice in my opinion but I would still be doctor shopping


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say, if you like the doc but not the PA, talk to the doc. Really. My husband is a PA. They are suppose to mirror the docs approach and if they aren't, the doc wants to know.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, crap. I feel like shopping for another doctor as much as I feel like going out and jogging 5 miles. Which= not. Grrrr.


----------

